# Which method is the best for a GF tank



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a goldfish tank, i know most of you would suggest that having a planted tank would be a failure, but it wont be once the rooted plants have grown quite well.

I've looked at NPT's (walstad) method, it would be good type to start with but from betty's page, its not a good idea since the GF would disrupt the substrate and bubble would come out from it which can stress the goldfish. I didn't mind that but the fact that NPT will give me alot of algae turned me off in that method.

I also looked at barr's method, i'm not quite sure how to do this but probably the same as walstad's but with added fertilisers. 

there is also ada types (high tech ones) but they are too costly with those Co2 injections and other things. 

Most people would suggested a potted plants in a goldfish tank instead.

Any suggestions for a goldfish tank? its a 100L tank about 25g's i think.

currently housing an oranda and a black moor both about 1 inch in size.

I think it would be better to make it a planted one since they would probably love it better than the plain gravel with ornaments and such.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

The fish are babies yet. The Moor especially will grow long rather quickly. The tank is kind of small for Goldfish when they reach full size which probably will not happen considering most hobbyists maintenance inclinations. Fancies will normally live about 5 years while common singletails will live 15 years or more.

The only plant that was immune to the Goldfish was Hornwort over the long hall. Even Swords and Java Fern got mowed down eventually though I thought they were immune to Goldfish depredations. Floating plants were graciously accepted as a food item on a regular basis.

Your experience may be different so have at it.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

yeh, like most people say, i'll need a bigger tank.

But i got that 25g for free so im using it, and i know once they grow big, i'll change the tank to about 80-100g for now they are still babies and there is no need for a bigger tank right now 

i'll probably try the hornwort, but since its a floating plant, my filter is a power filter and it moves the surface quite alot. The hornwort would probably be moving too much lol


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I just found this article by a google search, and it looks like it could be helpful: http://thegab.org/Plants/goldfish-and-plants-the-low-tech-approach.html


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Absolutely and completely forgive me for replying on an old post, (it is quite annoying, and this will be a long post.)
I may be new here, but I do know about GF. And it is a *pleasure* to meet a fellow pretty-carp-keeper and one who has plants with them! And your fish are sooo gorgeous!

I don't know much about the methods you've suggested, but I use DIY co2. It's easy to keep up and works fine. I stuck the end of the airline hose in my power filter. The bubbles have a better chance of dissolving into the water. But goldfish are pretty pro at making co2 and waste, so even my amateur attempts bear some fruit.

Anyhow, you needed plant suggestions, and that's why I figured I'd annoy you all by posting on an old thread. So, I have single-tailed GF's and I hear that they are more plant devastating than fancies. Don't know if it's true or not, but I have success with:
Undulate Aponogeton (_Aponogeton undulatus_, 
Common or Prolific Crypt (_Cryptocoryne affinis_), 
_C. balansae_, 
Wendt's or Tiny Crypt (_C. wendtii_), 
_Egeria densa _(pick some up at your local pond, it survives anything, but it can get leggy. Is a floating plant, but does fine planted), 
Java Fern (_Microsorum pteropus_, check out the lace leaf and narrow leaf varities!),
Banana plant (_Nymphiodes aquatica_), 
_Rotala rotundifolia_ (does extremely well in my tank, though I don't dose iron.),
Straight or Italian Val (_Vallisneria spiralis_),
Corkscrew Val (_Vallisneria americana var. Biwaensis_)

Java moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_) should be okay too because, like Java Fern, it tastes horrible. I haven't been able to get some at my LFS, but feel free to try it. Whether or not your fish level anything depends on their personalities. GF will always pick at it, eating whatever microorganisms they can, but hopefully they won't eat it. And I highly recommend crypts; their leaves are tough and my fish haven't been able to take a bite out of them once.

Oh, and anything that's sold as a pond plant should do well in your tank. But lily plants send up surface leaves, and flowers, so unless you like trimming lilies... Granted there are other pond plants, but just make sure you don't buy a terrestrial plant like Borneo Fern, because it'll do nothing but rot. If it looks like it grows on land, it probably does.

Anyone, feel free to correct me on my Latin or plant knowledge.


----------

